# remove rear seats



## Benny5455 (Jan 20, 2008)

i am tring to remove the rear seats from 2007 hatch back. I use it for work and need more room fro equipment. I was wondering if any one has done this? if you could tell me how i can not find how the front of the saert is bolted down.

thanks


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

all seats are bolted to the body of the car... u have to move the carpet on the car to see where its held on at... if that fails... sawz-all never seem to fail me when something wont come apart... but hopefully it wont come to that... but you gotta move the carpet to see the bolts


----------



## Alx (Nov 24, 2008)

I have successfully removed the rear seats cushion and backs, to make the cargo area flat and increase the space there. The seat backs are bolted to hinged brackets, that must be removed from the floor of the car. It is an extensive job to get them out, but it is competely reversable and causes no damage if done correctly. 
The local Nissan dealer ran me off a copy of the pages from his Nissan service manual section that has the remove and replace of the seatbacks and cushion instructions. 
Then I made and instaled a carpeted fiberboard replacement floor over the exposed unibody floor of the car. In a following post I will provide some photos I took of the process and result.


----------



## Alx (Nov 24, 2008)




----------

